# Downstream Edge River Rescue Class scheudule is updated



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for the outstanding interest in Downstream Edge swiftwater rescue classes. The schedule is up now. 

River Rescue «


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

My crew and I took one of Nick's kayak specific swift water classes a couple years ago. Best swiftwater class I have ever taken, I can't say enough good things about this class or the instructors. Top notch! 
Lucas


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

The april 16th and 17th classes are all full.


----------

